# Tarpon at HRBT????



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Talked to a buddy that fished HRBT Thu night an says he caught a juvinile(sp) Tarpon. Are tarpon even native to this area? I was shocked that Tarpon were caught in NC I thought they were a southern fish. Corse a couple yrs ago a bonefish was caught around Nags head so I guess anything is possible.


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

It is possible. I have never heard of them being caught the bay in my lifetime, but I have a friend who is 67 who grew up on Gwynn's island who (is very honest, by the way) says that tarpon were caught in the middle bay in the 40's. A few are caught every year at the eastern shore, so it would stand to reason. I'm curious who else has stories to tell. If a Manatee makes it's way into the bay every couple years, and once up to Delaware, anything is possible. I have read about yellowfin at the cbbt, and a 200 pound bluefin in 15 feet of water, so I tend to believe it.

One note: ladyfish are often confused with baby tarpon (they look almost exactly alike). They are caught in the Pamlico sound, and may also make it north. 

Crazy theory#1: A tarpon or ladyfish was in the pamlico sound (not uncommon), got pushed north by isabel, and lost it's bearings. Tarpon do extremely well in shallow water with structure-such as the intercoastal waterway-which ends up next to the hrbt. 

Crazy theory #2: The thing entered the bay just like they used to 60 years ago.

Now everyone knows i'm nuts. Anyway, I'm curious about any other details you might have about the story.

Final thought: They are absolutely worthless as table fare, and the very best on the end of a line. I would release one, and encourage others to do so. Every year there are a bunch caught on morehead city piers, and half of them end up thrown to the dogs. I see lots of pictures of people with 100 pound fish hanging from a scale, and unless they are ready to pay $600-$900 to have them mounted, they go in the trash can.---my .02


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I have heard that tarpon have been caught in OC, MD. A few years ago a few were caught in OC by bottom fisherman targeting sharks.
-Anthony


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fishwagon,I completely agree with th release 2 cents. Th details I have are is he was throwing 4" storm lures an it was approx. 24" an around 5#. I suggested a ladyfish an he got p!ssy an informed me he knew what a ladyfish looked like. Anywhoo a ladyfish would be unusal up here too right? Either way it was released to get bigger so maybe I'll catcha HR tarpon.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Anthony, thanks for th input.I didn't think they made it up this far let alone MD.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

There is a bigger Tarpon fishiery on the eastern shore than most people believe. Some people like secerts. Anything is possible.


----------



## Mummichog (May 19, 2003)

Can anyone say...Oyster, Va.

Tarpon do come this far up. Though the fishery is nothing like it is down south. July and August are the prime months and they are regulars that time of year off Oyster. This was a banner year for Tarpon in Va. Probably had a lot to do with the diference in weather patterns. Alot of people seek them with fly equipment...this year there were a few boated.

They also hook them with regularity in the Pamlico, but catching is a different story there also.

There are the occasional reports of Tarpon as far north as NY. Who knows...given the right warm current, any fish from the south might show up in Maine!


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

*Tarpon in HRBT (ladyfish)*

I agree with what others have posted, more than likely it was a ladyfish. While anything is possible the idea that it was caught in is not typcial tarpon water. That it could be a tarpon has two thing going against it - out of its usual home area, and outside its water temp tolerance of 75-90*.

Ladyfish, on the otherhand, are common in our waters.

Tarpon are found in the shallow estuaries of the southern portion of the eastern shore. Every year I hear news of big tarpon being caught.

I say ladyfish....

Lou


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

I think about my friend who grew up on gwynn's island in the 40's, and said that older people would talk about tarpon coming into mobjack and the middle bay every year. Could you imagine what that would have been like before people had their way with the chesapeake? 
Supposably the stripers made their way all the way up to rockfish gap near Lynchburg. I daydream of what it would have been like to hook a 35 pound striper in view of the Shenendoah mnts. 150 yrs. ago, or have a tarpon jumping out of the water down around Grandview.:jawdrop:


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*some type of Shad?!*

Well, MY theory is that it was probably a misidentified Shad of some type. In the spring we catch a ton of them in the river's and they are dubbed, 'poor man's tarpon'........ They leap and jump like crazy. So, maybe it was a Shad that wasn't familiar to your buddy. There are many species of them and they all have that classic Tarpon shape. Just a thought.......... 

Fish On
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

*tarpon*

Cdog if a manatee can make it to hopewell va . i'm shure a tarpon can visit the eastern shore'. the eastern shore is very much like a lot of your florida flats..kinda like red fish bay in fort myers fla. BUT IT'S STRIPER TIME NOW LETS GET IMMMMMM''


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Shad*

Thats a possibility that I had thought of as well. But along with a manatee in Hopewell, a shark in th James and a seal a coulpe yrs ago way up on th Chic, I guess anything is possible.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

here we go lets just settle this right now there ARE tarpon in VA on the eastern shore. we fish for em every year. was their a baby at hrbt could be they aren't that smart espessaly the little ones that are hatched in the tributaries Don't ever let anyone say they aren't here.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

I agree with Zigh. I have caught lots of shad on lures at the HRBT and they do resemble little tarpon in appearance and the way they jump. Anything is possible, but the water seems a little cool for tarpon now.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*No doubt ........*

There are Tarpon around the Eastern Shore barrier Islands, no one is doubting that. In question is, would there be a baby Tarpon caught this time of year near the HRBT. Not likely, but possible. I don't think anyone is doubting that Tarpon are around in mid to late summer ocean side of the E.S......

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

If they are attributing all this grass along the oceanfront ,from here to hatteras, to Isabel blowing it in from Bermuda ,I wouldnt think its too much of a stretch to pik up a displaced tarpon from the eastern shore or wherever.........the R


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Species: TARPON Coast: Atlantic and GulfRange: From Virginia south to Texas

That works for me


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*yada yada yada*

if i wanted to get hookd up on a tarpon id go visit Koz. And even if i got one  of those trashy ones . his @SS would b mine , id tell ya how trashy he was right after i pickd my teeth with his BONZ  if it comes out the sea im willn to try m


----------



## granpafish (May 5, 2003)

You'll probably question my drinking habits but that wandering manatee made it all the way up to Rhode Island on about its' 4th known trip. Not a fish story.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

yeah blon smok outaa cigaar that 1 mantee was all the wat under [ 95 ] bridge in [ RICHMOOND ] dude take that as for grantnd


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Most likely a Silver Sand Perch mistaken for a baby Tarpon


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

INawe....what have you be doin this afternoon???? EXTRA hard to interpret what you be sayin tonite..!!!! the R


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

*It's possible*

A young one was caught at Kent Narrows (spot here in Md.) this time last year, verified by Md. DNR. An absolute fluke, but possible.

And there is a minor fishery in the bay in the summer, but almost no one targets them.

Only one way to know: take a picture so people don't call BS on you later. That's why I always keep a camera handy.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

That does it I'm tell'n!!! THERE HAS ALWAYS BEEN TARPON IN THIS AREA. I've fished for more than 56 years in this area. I've approached fishing from many directions and I'll tell you that I every time I think I've read all the books about fishing I also am reminded that fish don't read. Predator fish follow their meals. Makes since to me! Tarpon love Spot and many other kinds of fish that come to our area. The more you fish, the more you learn.
Good luck and honor comes to those who follow the fish conservation rules and leave your beach a little cleaner than you found it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*First thing I asked...*

did ya get a pic? 



> Only one way to know: take a picture so people don't call BS on you later. That's why I always keep a camera handy.


Speaking of which I think I just added a item to my X-mas wish list. Digital camera!


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm askin santa for a tarpon. Tell it like it is Dyhard.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Thanks Dyhard*



> Good luck and honor comes to those who follow the fish conservation rules and leave your beach a little cleaner than you found it.


Words to live by!


----------



## fishingforlife16 (Oct 7, 2003)

it was probaly a hickory shad. they look just like a tarpon and pull like one too.:jawdrop:


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

*I know there are Tarpon in the bay*

I'm with you Zigh, I think maybe a Hickory Shad.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Camera handy*

Every time I bring a camera,I don't do so well @ catching.Might be a mind thing-Sometimes I try to foget I have a disposable camera in my tackle bag-

I have better luck when I bring my Digital-but who wants a take a 300.00 dollar camera fishing?

Wife would kill me if I ruined it!


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

i'll tell you what you all belive that it was a shad if you like so noone upstages you but if i have to put money on it I'll stick with dyhard on this one. I was born and raised in tarpon cuntry and know their habits very well


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2003)

Well Dyhard, I must know ya' if I see ya'. Not as long as yourself, but now in my 60's, I've loved every moment of fishing the Chesapeake Bay for 52 years alone - longer if we count trips with my Dad on the old railroad tressle bridge that used to run long side the road crossing Lynnhaven inlet in the forties.
But as to tarpon; Yes you are correct. The late Claude Rogers, who started the Citation program (in 1956 I think) caught and registered the first Tarpon taken in Va. Note, I used the words " REGISTERED". An old and late friend, John Horton Sr. Caught tarpon number two and three (also with press) and on the following day, I caught number four - a 62 1/2 pound silver 
Shad. An old commercial fisherman at Oyster that day while I weighed in at the dock scales by the restaurant (yep there was one there back then) said rather colorfully, " Got yourself one damn big herring there Sonny !"
They show up first in Magothy Bay when the water temps reach the upper 70's. That's all I can say on line (and continue to live) while I'm on-line.
But to add to that, A friend, a commercial fisherman, catches
a few red snapper even - near Lynnhaven, every summer. 
I was told as a youngster, " believe only what you see."
So while you guys haven't seen them, I HAVE !. So anything is possible. And as Dyhard will tell you too, I have seen more southern species of fish here in the last decade than ever before.
The only thing permanent gang, IS CHANGE.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*50/ 50*

I had to come back and reread this post 'cause of all the response. It seems some of you have it set in your minds the fish that we are discussing WAS a Tarpon; and, it may have been. NOBODY is saying that Tarpon don't, haven't, and won't be in the area. The LIKELIHOOD of it however, in the location, and season the fish in question was caught, was the discussion. That is all. Sure they've been around, but so have Shad. They look SO similar that MANY fisherman would have a hard time identifying them apart. So, let's not get all worked up about the discussion. At this point, we will NEVER know. Additionally, if juvenille Tarpon are around, that's a GREAT thing. It sounds like some of you fellas are very intrigued by them........ My only Tarpon experience is from swimming with them in the Cayman Islands and Mexico. They are huge, fast, and VERY prehistoric looking. I've read some about them, seen them angled on TV, and have a friend who wants to go to FLA this spring and live bait them. Otherwise, I am Tarpon illiterate..... Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Mummichog (May 19, 2003)

I disagree with Zigh. They don't look alike. Biggest difference is size alone. Baby tarpon, or river tarpon as most call them down south, do not have a spot(s) behind the head as do herring or shad. There mouth structures are different also. Blue back herring and american shad and hickory shad are commonly confused around here during their runs...and they do appear similiar. But they are in the ocean now and won't be in the rivers until spring.

I think most likely it was a tarpon, everything was late this year, so maybe they were, too!


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Windhawk tells the truth, you don't have to believe anything until you see it. I grew up on Little Creek. We always used "hand lines". Considered rods and reels "cityfied". We'd take an old piece of screen wire and catch some grass shrimp. It wouldn't take long and you'd have to start "releas'n" cause the whole neighborhood could be supplied with fish very quickly. Crabs were another story, wash tubs could be filled in a very short time.
I've seen two kinds of Grouper caught in LI also.
Sorry I had to spill the beans about the Tarpon but as quiet and patient as you must be to catch these monsters, I don't think the fishery is in any danger.
That still leaves many secrets not yet told.


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

*Yep, like I said....*

The older people araound Gwynn's island (in the forties) would talk about catching tarpon from grandview to Gwynn's as if it were not uncommon. 
The lower bay is in their natural range if it werent for people.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

I like taking pictures of STRIPPERS


----------

